# Best way to connect an Earthquake ff12 and Yamaha RX-V673



## rowe2424 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello all,

I got my system a few months ago which consists of a pair of these as mains..Bic America DV64 

a pair of these as surrounds....Bic America DV62si

and one of these as the center.....Bic America DV62CLRS

This as the subwoofer....Earthquake ff12

This as the a/v receiver.....Yamaha 673

The mains, center and surrounds have exceeded my expectations and the receiver is good but i cannot get the subwoofer sounding good:huh::sad:. I know it is a "low end" subwoofer by hometheatershack's standards. I have the subwoofer connected to the receiver via a subwoofer cable from the subwoofer 1 out to the left channel of the subwoofer's amplifier's left channel line in.

I am aware that the cable should go in the LFE RCA connector of the subwoofer's amplifier but there is no LFE RCA connecter.

Can someone please help me to get my ff12 connected properly? Should i use other RCA connectoer from the receiver to the subwoofer for better sound as the subwoofer does not have an LFE RCA connector and if so which?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is a link to the manual if you don't have one:

http://www.earthquakesound.com/index.php/en/browse-products/item/ff10

Instructions are on page 7. RCA cable from sub-out on AVR to Left RCA input on ff10. It also states if you not getting enough output, to connect to both RCA inputs. I did this with a Y splitter when I was using a budget SW. Increased output about 8 dB's.


----------

